# Grundreinigung im Gartenteich



## katzenminze (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

unseren Gartenteich haben wir im Sommer 2000 angelegt. Mit Schlamm hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, das Wasser ist wunderbar klar, die Wasserwerte gut, die Fische putzmunter (2 Koi, 20 hier geborene Goldfische). Seit letztem Jahr habe ich einen einen Schlammsauger von Gardena, der das "gereinigte" Wasser wieder in den Teich zurücklaufen läßt, funktioniert auch mit Fadenalgen und groben Schmutz ausgezeichnet, nur wenn wann feinen Schlamm aufsaugt, läßt der Sauger diesen wieder in den Teich zurück und das Wasser sieht dann entsprechend aus. Seit diesem Jahr komme ich aber mit Schlammsaugern nicht mehr gegen den Schlamm an. Der grün-braune "Schnodder" hat sich durch die Aktion mit dem Schlammsauger überall abgelegt, an den Rändern, auf den Pflanzkörben, die ganze Folie ist mit einer ca. 2 cm lockeren, leicht verwirbelbaren Schicht bedeckt. Durch den Filter ist das Wasser wieder einigermaßen klar. 
Nun habe ich mich entschlossen eine Grundreinigung mit Wasserablassen und Folie säubern durchzuführen. Wer hat Erfahrung und weiß, zu welcher Jahreszeit man dieses am besten durchführt? Wie sieht es mit Wasseraufbereitungsmitteln aus? Oder soll ich doch lieber auf Schlammbakterien mit "Turboeffekt" zurück greifen?  
Übrigens suchen ein paar Goldfische ein neues zuhause, es sind mittlerweile doch zuviele.

Einen lieben Gruß aus Hamburg von Beate


----------



## Plätscher (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Beate,

tu es nicht. Wenn 2cm Schmodder dich wirklich stören (da drin sind viele Bakkis die gut für die Wasserbiologie sind), dann saug es mit deinem Schlammsauger ab aber lass das Wasser nicht in den Teich zurücklaufen sondern im Garten versickern (guter Dünger und Bodenbelebungsmittel)

Ein totaler Wasserwechsel mit Grundreinigung wirft deinen eingefahrenen Teich wieder auf Null zurück.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## katzenminze (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Jürgen,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich zweifel ja auch, ob ich es tun soll oder nicht. Aber das Zeug ist überall, es hat sich sogar um die frischen Seerosenblätter gewickelt. Und die Fadenalgen gedeihen jetzt schon. Und wenn ich das alles mit dem Schlammsauger in den Garten leiten soll, ist der Teich dann bestimmt fast leer. Was hältst Du denn von Schlammbakterien? Als erstes werde ich noch einmal eine Extraportion Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen, gegen die Algen.

Grüße von Beate


----------



## Frank (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Beate,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club. 

Schmodder der sich im frische Seerosenblätter wickelt ...  das hört sich aber merkwürdig an. 
Du meinst da nicht auch die Fadenalgen mit?

Ein Foto wäre hier sehr hilfreich.  

Lass den Schmodder auf jeden Fall noch drin. Beim absaugen wirst du mehr "kaputt" machen, als wenn du es so lässt.

Pflanzen sind immer gut.


----------



## katzenminze (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Frank,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und die Extremen rausgesucht. Es schwimmt sogar teilweise auf der Wasseroberfläche und bleibt an den Pflanzen hängen, auf dem 2. Bild deutlich zu erkennen.

       

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Ich sehe eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit, immer mal wieder den Schlammsauger aus dem Schuppen zu holen... Ich hätte auch gerne mal die Frage bezüglich einer zusätzlichen Zufuhr von Schlammbakterien beantwortet. Was hältst Du davon?
Ich weiß echt nicht weiter. 

Grüße
Beate


----------



## steffenK (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Beate,

dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal. Das sind Algenbeläge, die sich überall absetzen. Es könnte sein, dass durch das Schlammabsaugen das ökologische Gleichgewicht (Bakterien im Bodenschlamm etc.) gestört wurde und sich dadurch die Algen entwickeln konnten. EIn wenig Bodenschlamm ist wichtig für das Gleichgewicht im Teich, zum Beispiel wird dort auch das für Fische giftige Nitrit in ungiftiges Nitrat unter Verbrauch von Sauerstoff umgewandelt (NO2 in NO3). Daher: Nicht zuviel absaugen.
Was ich an deiner Stelle tun würde: Fischbestand reduzieren (Goldfische), falls du die Fische fütterst: nach ca. 10 Minuten restliche Futterreste abfischen, KEINEN Schlammsauger mehr einsetzen, stattdessen die Beläge (vor allem solche wie auf dem zweiten Bild) mit einem Kescher so gut es geht entfernen, Unterwasserpfanzen einsetzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, __ Igelkolben, __ Froschlöffel und __ Wasserminze am Randbereich), deren Pflanzörbe mit Kies abdecken (hoffentlich überleben sie die Fressattacken der Kois...) und dann brauchst du Geduld. Leider habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man z.B. Tausendblatt nur kurzzeitig/ selten zu Beginn der Teichsaison bekommt. Die Pflanzen sind Nährstoffzehrer, wuchern aber auch gerne, daher in Körben pflanzen. Wenn sie überhand nehmen, einfach ausdünnen / zurückschneiden. __ Schnecken kaufen und in den Teich geben, sie fressen Algenbeläge und zersetzen abgestorbene Pflanzenreste in verwertbaren Dünger, der dann von den neu eingesetzten Pflanzen verbraucht wird. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob/ wie lange sie die Kois und Goldfische überleben...

Ich hatte auch Bakterien zugegeben, weiß aber nicht, ob sie etwas bewirkt haben. Sie sind relativ teuer und ein Erfolg lässt sich nicht wirklich kontrollieren.
Man braucht echt Geduld, aber so sollte dieser Schmodder verschwinden (evtl. ist aber erst nächstes Jahr Besserung in Sicht, wenn die eingesetzten Pflanzen entsprechend Wirkung zeigen).

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Marlowe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo!

Die Algen, und die meinst Du nämlich, dürften sich nach einem Teilwasserwechsel schnell zersetzen.
Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die Algenblüte ist (so mein Kenntnisstand der Literatur)
für uns Folienteichler kein Problem.
Mir ergeht es derzeit ähnlich.

Am besten ist natürlich das natürliche Gleichgewicht an sich, aber das ist ja nicht immer so einfach, wenn man auch den Grund des Teiches sehen will.

Die Firma D....... hat ausgezeichnete Bakterien, die zwar teuer sind, aber die Garantie für klares Teichwasser bieten. Diese Bakterien helfen dann extrem gut, wenn der Teich überbesetzt sein sollte (was er eigentlich NICHT sein sollte ). Wie auch immer: Teilwasserwechsel von ca. einem Drittel mit anschließendem Zusatz der Bakterien, und dann dürfte es klappen.
Du mußt bedenken, dass nur durch einen teilweisen Wechsel des Wassers die nicht umgesetzten gelösten Schadstoffe die Chance haben, den Teich zu verlassen. Zwar verdunstet das Wasser und der Teich wird durch Regen wieder befüllt, aber die Restprodukte verbleiben dort.

Raus damit, und dann ein wenig Geduld!

Viel Erfolg von Herzen!


----------



## Marlowe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Noch ein Zusatz!

Am besten gefällt mir der Vorschlag von Steffen, der tatsächlich der Natur am nächsten kommt.

Nimm als Extrakt dieser Texte eine Sache: Sauge möglichst wenig oder keinen Schlamm ab.


----------



## katzenminze (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Steffen,
vielen, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Stimmt, es sind alles Algenbeläge, in denen sich der aufgwühlte Schlamm abgesetzt hat. Ich werde Deinen Rat befolgen und einige Goldfische weggeben (das hatte ich eh vor). Die Koi habe ich als Tierliebhaber aus einem Nachlaß übernommen, es waren 3, einen hat sich schon der __ Reiher geholt. Der hätte sich besser ein paar kleine Snacks genehmigen können (die Goldfische). Die Fische werden eigentlich nur mal am Wochenende gefüttert.
__ Igelkolben, __ Wasserminze und __ Froschlöffel sind vorhanden. Ich hatte gerade noch __ Hornkraut gekauft und habe gesehen, daß die auch das __ Tausendblatt da hatten, das werde ich gleich morgen noch besorgen. Bezüglich der __ Schnecken habe ich auch schon die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen gehört. Mal sehen. Ich habe ein Fläschchen von diesen sündhaft teuren Bakterien (mit Turboeffekt von einem namenhaften Hersteller) gekauft und werde es wohl verwenden, vielleicht bringt es ja wenigstens ein bißchen was. Aber als langjährige Hobbygärtnerin weiß ich mich in Geduld zu üben und werde den Sommer genießen und Stück für Stück die Erfolge im Teich beobachten.
Vielen Dank noch einmal für Deine Tipps.

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg
Beate


----------



## katzenminze (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Marlowe,

auch Dir ein Dankeschön für die Antwort. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, der die Nichtbenutzung des Schlammsaugers enthält, wenn ich an die Teichbewohner (etliche Libellenlarven, Kaulquappen etc.) denke, dich ich teilweise schon wieder einsammeln mußte. Die habe ich lieber im Teich als in den Beeten. Meine Schlammbakterien sind von der Firma O..., weil auch das __ Filtersystem (welches ausgezeichnet funktioniert, ich kann bis auf den Grund sehen) von diesem Hersteller ist. Teilwasserwechsel? Wir haben hier ein ziemlich hartes Wasser, muß ich das dann aufbereiten? 

Liebe Grüße
Beate


----------



## Marlowe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Liebe Beate!

Die Firma O... hat den denkbar besten Ruf, ich mochte mir aber wegen des Preises nicht den entsprechenden Filter leisten und habe ein Exemplar von Lag... gekauft.

Wasseraufbereitung? Wenn es nach den Tipps der Industie geht, sollte möglichst jedes Wasser jeder Region aufbereitet werden.
Ich mag das nicht so ganz glauben, kann aber nur auf Erfahrungswerte in
meiner Heimatstadt Wilhelmshaven zurückgreifen.
Hier ist bei mäßigem Teilwasserwechsel und anschließendem Befüllen mit neuem Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch kein Problem aufgetreten. In der Literatur wird zudem auf den Vorteil des Leitungswassers gegenüber des Regenwassers verwiesen, wenn es um das Ergänzen größerer Wassermengen geht.
Nimm ein Drittel heraus, füge ein Drittel hinzu. Aus meiner Sicht - die allerdings keine amtliche ist - kann da nichts passíeren. Es handelt sich schließlich nur um den Austausch eines Teils, die größere "eingefahrene" Menge verbleibt im Teich und der Filter hat ja sowieso noch seine Bakterien!

Füge anschließend die Bakterien der Firma O... gemäß Herstellerangaben regelmäßig hinzu, und dann dürfte es sich nur um wenige Wochen handeln, bis Du wieder riesige Freude an Deiner schönen Wasserstelle hast.


----------



## katzenminze (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundreinigung im Gartenteich*

Hallo Marlowe,

ich denke das werde ich so machen, es ist ja nur ein Drittel. Habe so oder so schon einige Male mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt (bei Verdunstung oder nach der Schlammsaugaktion). Zusätzlich die neuen Wasserpflanzen, etwas Geduld und den Schlammsauger bei eBay reinsetzen... 

Liebe Grüße
Beate


----------

